# Swedish scolar: Jesus was not crucified



## CNJ (Jun 30, 2010)

Swedish scholar: 'Jesus was not crucified' - The Local

Well anything can come out of Sweden, or America, for that matter. June 28th the newspaper ran an article on Gunnar Samuelsson's thesis submitted to Gothenburg University. In the article Samuelsson is described as a committed Christ who questions whether Jesus may have been crucified or not. 

To this point I do not see any valid responses to challenge Gunnar from comments in the newspaper. Would love to see the challenge. Anyone? To not believe in His death and resurrection is heresy!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Warning!* Link contains second commandment violation! View at your own risk.


----------



## CNJ (Jun 30, 2010)

MLCOPE2 said:


> *Warning!* Link contains second commandment violation! View at your own risk.


 
Michael, how can a person get to the article without that? Should I post the whole written part of the article here?


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jun 30, 2010)

CNJ said:


> MLCOPE2 said:
> 
> 
> > *Warning!* Link contains second commandment violation! View at your own risk.
> ...


 
That's the only way around it that I can see.


----------



## CNJ (Jun 30, 2010)

*Thanks, Michael. Here is the written article, minus the comments. Hope someone can take this on. *



> Swedish scholar: 'Jesus was not crucified'
> Published: 28 Jun 10 10:52 CET
> Online: http://www.thelocal.se/27480/20100628/
> 
> ...


----------



## louis_jp (Jun 30, 2010)

Samuelsson's thesis is criticized here:

http://www.lsn.se/2509/Comments.on.Current.Issues/Was Jesus Crucified.pdf


----------



## CNJ (Jun 30, 2010)

Louis,
That link didn't open for me. 
Cordially,


----------



## louis_jp (Jun 30, 2010)

Try the link at the bottom of this post:

Evangelical Textual Criticism: "Crucifixion in Antiquity" – The Swedish Thesis in Its Third Printing

The reference is to an article by Chrys Caragounis


----------



## CNJ (Jun 30, 2010)

> The reference is to an article by Chrys Carouginis/



Thanks so much, Louis. I did open up that excellent article. Chrys' name is not on that article. Do you have a reference for that article? Since I am Swedish by heritage, I want to blog about this on Millennial Dreams blog.


----------



## CNJ (Jul 2, 2010)

I spent some time blogging about this Swede and just posted on Millennial Dreams--take a look there if you care to. 

Here we go again with The Da Vince Code and The Passover Plot. I found atheists, Muslims, Catholics, Jehovah Witnesses all had their take on Samuelsson on blogs I read and for different reasons. Catholics believe in the crucifixion as I do, but they wanted to say that Protestant Samuelsson is too much Sola Scripture and needs the Tradition of the Church as authority since he doubts death by the cross!


----------



## ReformedChristian (Jul 2, 2010)

A good book on the death of Christ is The Case for the Ressurrection of Jesus by Michael Licona. German scholar DF Strauss made a similar claim in stating it was not possible to survive scourging and being nailed to a cross. If Gunner is going to argue something similar then he has to deal with the Journal of American Medicine on this issue because it's fully documented let alone by Josephus,Talmud, Tacitus, the Early Church and even the Apostles the Bible even says the death of Christ and his Resurrection is the foundation of our faith if not our faith is in vain and our sins not forgiven. Gunner can not be a Christian and deny Jesus death if so he should be Muslim not a Christian.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jul 2, 2010)

Same old same old. As Dave Barry once surmised, if you are a minor author and write a creative 'bio' on Harry Truman, stating that he was a failed haberdasher from Independence, MO, and through hard work and perseverance became the most powerful man in the world, who dropped the atomic bomb on Japan not once, but twice, no-one will read your work. But if you write a bio on the same man, very thinly theorizing that he was a Soviet ballerina, you have a best seller.


----------



## ReformedChristian (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 2, 2010)

Sorry guys. Just read a part. Did you also know that homosexuality didn't exist back in the Roman Empire. That is an overstatement. But I know of someone who just posted something on this issue and it was so ludicrous. I just read that recently.


----------



## ReformedChristian (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow Homosexuality did not occur in Roman history? someone needs to read a book on Roman History even the Early Christians wrote about pedophile and prostitution in Rome and what about those vase paintings of necked men performing sexual acts.


----------



## ReformedChristian (Jul 2, 2010)

CNJ said:


> > The reference is to an article by Chrys Carouginis/
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, Louis. I did open up that excellent article. Chrys' name is not on that article. Do you have a reference for that article? Since I am Swedish by heritage, I want to blog about this on Millennial Dreams blog.


 
You might also like this link as well: Did Jesus literally die on a cross? | Answerbag


----------



## Staphlobob (Jul 2, 2010)

"If you are looking for texts that depict the act of nailing persons to a cross you will not find any beside the Gospels."

Guess the Bible is insufficient for him.


----------



## JennyG (Jul 2, 2010)

Did anyone read the comments below the article??
well, I didn't read them all, but enough. They're all crazies!!
Books, or theses, like this come and go. I can remember a few, like the "Passover Plot", and a book by Barbara Thiering - a (soi-disant) scholar from Australia who proved the old "Jesus married Mary Magdalene" nonsense (again) in the 90's. 
I don't know. I wonder if they're even worth the effort of seriously refuting. It seems as if their main function is a sort of cat-among-the-pigeons one -just to stir up the kind of frenzied insanity you can see below that article.....then fade back into oblivion


----------



## CNJ (Jul 2, 2010)

Christopher wrote:


> Gunner can not be a Christian and deny Jesus death if so he should be Muslim not a Christian.


Gunner Sammuelsson does not deny Jesus' death, but says that he may have died on some kind of stick. Also, Christopher, thanks for the Answer Bag link which I also put on my blog. 

Kevin wrote:


> Guess the Bible is insufficient for him.



Even the Catholics picked up on this. They implied that *Sola Scripture *is not enough but that Samuelsson would know that Jesus did die on a cross and not a stick if he believed in *The Tradition of the Church*. 

Jenny wrote:


> Did anyone read the comments below the article??
> well, I didn't read them all, but enough. They're all crazies!!


Yes, I spent yesterday reading them and blogged about it on Millennial Dreams and yes, Jenny, they are crazies.


----------



## CNJ (Jul 10, 2010)

I got a scholarly response from Dr. Larry Hurtado, Professor of New Testament Language, Literature & Theology at the University of Edinburgh, who answered some questions and I posted his response on the Millennial Dreams blog listed below. The link to his blog where he answered is in Resources on Millennial Dreams. Basically Hurtado said there are several documented methods for crucifiction.


----------



## the Internet (Jul 10, 2010)

ReformedChristian said:


> he has to deal with the Journal of American Medicine on this issue because it's fully documented


Christopher, can you give the ISSN of this article?


----------



## au5t1n (Jul 10, 2010)

> A Swedish theologian has claimed that Jesus may not have have been crucified as there is no evidence to indicate that the Romans crucified prisoners 2,000 years ago.



I can think of 27 first-century works that say they did, not to mention Clement!


----------



## CNJ (Jul 10, 2010)

> I can think of 27 first-century works that say they did, not to mention Clement!



Catholics and Hurdado agree.


----------



## ReformedChristian (Jul 28, 2010)

the Internet said:


> ReformedChristian said:
> 
> 
> > he has to deal with the Journal of American Medicine on this issue because it's fully documented
> ...



Here you go 

http://www.godandscience.org/apologetics/deathjesus.pdf


----------

